# poor snowman



## african cake queen (Dec 27, 2012)

[/img] i love snowmen, dont you? happy holidays.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2012)

Cute picture, however I don't know what he's worried about. He IS snow after all.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 27, 2012)

Cute pic


----------

